# Who is the best swordsman? eönwe or fingolfin or ecthelion?



## Turin_Turambar (Jan 2, 2023)

The top 3 swordsmen with the greatest success in the wars of middle earth history. namely eönwe fingolfin and ecthelion. Which do you think has the greatest success and sword skill in all middle earth history?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

I mean, Eonwe is a Maia. That has to count for something.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jan 2, 2023)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I mean, Eonwe is a Maia. That has to count for something.


But was Eonwe tough enough to handicap Melkor severely like Fingolfin?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

There is that... Fingolfin was Noldorin, so that was a race that was skilled with swords.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Not much is said about Eonwë, though a Maia would be greater than an Elf.

Fingolfin would be greater than Ecthelion - the former wounded Morgoth three times, the latter slew four Balrogs. There's a big difference in that too.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

True. I think Eonwe might have been the stronger in battle, but a swordsman, hm...


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jan 2, 2023)

Vairë said:


> Not much is said about Eonwë, though a Maia would be greater than an Elf.
> 
> Fingolfin would be greater than Ecthelion - the former wounded Morgoth three times, the latter slew four Balrogs. There's a big difference in that too.





Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> True. I think Eonwe might have been the stronger in battle, but a swordsman, hm...


Here's the point, Maia still might suck before a elf, don't forget, balrogs were Maia too.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> Here's the point, Maia still might suck before a elf, don't forget, balrogs were Maia too.


Hmm...interesting.

But Balrogs were _fallen _Maiar - Umáyar, basically. Would that then strip them of their glory and make them weaker before a true Maia of the light?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Hard to say. Morgoth still had power, but not as much as the Valar. From my point of view, it seems like they keep the power that is actually 'theirs' but anything they formerly drew from Iluvatar is sundered.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Hard to say. Morgoth still had power, but not as much as the Valar.


From my understanding, Morgoth hardly had any power at all when he started making Balrogs, dragons, orcs, trolls, and the like.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

True. Evil corrupts though, so he didn't _make _anything. He _destroyed _what was already made.


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Jan 2, 2023)

Vairë said:


> Not much is said about Eonwë, though a Maia would be greater than an Elf.
> 
> Fingolfin would be greater than Ecthelion - the former wounded Morgoth three times, the latter slew four Balrogs. There's a big difference in that too.


I don't think Fingolfin is a greatest and stronger warrior than Ecthelion. Because 7 Balrogs, including Gothmog, defeated the Ungoliant that Melkor could not defeat. Ecthelion killed 4 Balrogs, including the Gothmog. Even Feanor could not do this. And he was killed by the Gothmog. If you ask me, maybe Ecthelion may be the greatest swordsman in the history of the arda.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Hm.. Interesting look at it.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> True. Evil corrupts though, so he didn't _make _anything. He _destroyed _what was already made.


Destroyed, and corrupted indeed.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Right.


----------

